# Bibliotheque partagée sur ipad



## raf26 (26 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai Itunes 11.1 et ipad ios 7

Depuis la mise à jour, je n'ai plus accès au partage à domicile de  ma bibliothèque itunes (+ de 16.000 titres) dans l'apps musique sur mon ipad

Aucun menu ne me laisse choisir d'afficher ma bibliothèque via le partage à domicile (j'ai juste listes / artistes / morceaux..etc)

Je précise que : 

Partage à domicile activé dans itunes ET sur mon ipad
Même identifiant sur le pc et sur ipad
Même réseau wifi (je suis à la maison)
Rebooter la box le pc l'ipad et itunes ne change rien

Quelle manip faut il faire pour retrouver l'accès à tous mes titres via ce partage à domicile ?

D'avance merci pour votre aide

Raf


----------



## raphgara (29 Octobre 2013)

Je rencontre le même soucis que toi !


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Octobre 2013)

Bizarre. Ton iOS 7 est bien à jour ? Normalement, tu as un item "Partagé" dans le menu "Autres", en bas à droite, iOS 7 ou pas, d'ailleurs...
Mets iTunes à jour en 11.1.2 à tout hasard, si ce n'est déjà fait.


----------



## raf26 (4 Novembre 2013)

Oui oui tout est à jour : 

Itunes à jour (version 11.1.2.22)  et idem pour ios 7.


----------

